# Whey Protein



## dkcody26

Hey guys, is it ok to give a dog human grade whey protein?


----------



## geisthexe

Whey Protein & Dogs

Is whey protein dangerous? Consider the following and decide for yourself. 

Allergies: During the cheese-making process, two proteins are produced: whey protein and casein. Casein accounts for 80% and is mainly what triggers allergic reactions. By contrast, whey comprises only 20% of milk's proteins and also has a higher quality rating. While isolated pure whey protein is generally safe, there's still a risk. For severe dairy allergies, the protein should be avoided. 

Kidney/Liver Damage: Too much protein can put stress on the kidney and liver, as these organs are responsible for elimination within the body. 

Bone Problems: Too much protein (whey or otherwise) can create mineral imbalance. This imbalance can lead to loss of bone-mineral density. 

These are the more severe side effects you should keep in mind when considering whey protein. 

Lesser side effects include bloating, cramps, and loss of appetite. 


I hope this answers your question.. I personally would NEVER feed my dogs Whey Protein.


----------



## aus_staffy

What's wrong with meat ?


----------



## Saint Francis

geisthexe said:


> Whey Protein & Dogs
> 
> Is whey protein dangerous? Consider the following and decide for yourself.
> 
> Allergies: During the cheese-making process, two proteins are produced: whey protein and casein. Casein accounts for 80% and is mainly what triggers allergic reactions. By contrast, whey comprises only 20% of milk's proteins and also has a higher quality rating. While isolated pure whey protein is generally safe, there's still a risk. For severe dairy allergies, the protein should be avoided.
> 
> Kidney/Liver Damage: Too much protein can put stress on the kidney and liver, as these organs are responsible for elimination within the body.
> 
> Bone Problems: Too much protein (whey or otherwise) can create mineral imbalance. This imbalance can lead to loss of bone-mineral density.
> 
> These are the more severe side effects you should keep in mind when considering whey protein.
> 
> Lesser side effects include bloating, cramps, and loss of appetite.
> 
> I hope this answers your question.. I personally would NEVER feed my dogs Whey Protein.


Deb= brainiac! You're a know it all, and I'm glad Still waiting for what's in your medicine chest!!!


----------



## melrosdog

dkcody26 said:


> Hey guys, is it ok to give a dog human grade whey protein?


Why would you want to?


----------



## ibeffudled

melrosdog said:


> Why would you want to?


i have a motto "if the dog is dumb enough to eat it i'll be dumb enough to let him" life is one big learning experience and the way i see it, if my parents didnt let me screw up and learn from it i would have ended up like charlie manson not literally but you get the point.

i wouldnt actually give my dog a human grade protein like whey but if he wanted it i would


----------



## geisthexe

ibeffudled said:


> i have a motto "if the dog is dumb enough to eat it i'll be dumb enough to let him" life is one big learning experience and the way i see it, if my parents didnt let me screw up and learn from it i would have ended up like charlie manson not literally but you get the point.
> 
> i wouldnt actually give my dog a human grade protein like whey but if he wanted it i would


THIS IS THE MOST STUPID STATEMENT I HAVE EVER READ WHEN IT COMES TO DOGS AND FEEDING THEM.

Kid if you wanna be stupid then DO IT but dont take your stupidity out on your POOR DOG... If a dog came up to fight your dog and he/she wanted to fight would you let him/her dog it? ...

SOME KIDS / PARENTS SHOULD NEVER GIVE THERE KID A DOG. BUY IT A RABBIT!!!


----------



## fortyfootelf

geisthexe said:


> THIS IS THE MOST STUPID STATEMENT I HAVE EVER READ WHEN IT COMES TO DOGS AND FEEDING THEM.
> 
> Kid if you wanna be stupid then DO IT but dont take your stupidity out on your POOR DOG... If a dog came up to fight your dog and he/she wanted to fight would you let him/her dog it? ...
> 
> SOME KIDS / PARENTS SHOULD NEVER GIVE THERE KID A DOG. BUY IT A RABBIT!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats exactly what i was thinking. Deb your hilarious.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Vendetta gets whey protien everyday. It contains tryptophan which is seratonin which keeps her DA at bay. Vendetta has been on this suplement for over a year.


----------



## FloorCandy

geisthexe said:


> THIS IS THE MOST STUPID STATEMENT I HAVE EVER READ WHEN IT COMES TO DOGS AND FEEDING THEM.
> 
> Kid if you wanna be stupid then DO IT but dont take your stupidity out on your POOR DOG... If a dog came up to fight your dog and he/she wanted to fight would you let him/her dog it? ...
> 
> SOME KIDS / PARENTS SHOULD NEVER GIVE THERE KID A DOG. BUY IT A RABBIT!!!


This is what came to mind when I read your response Deb hehe.


----------



## fortyfootelf

MY MIKADO said:


> Vendetta gets whey protien everyday. It contains tryptophan which is seratonin which keeps her DA at bay. Vendetta has been on this suplement for over a year.


im not questioning you, but how does whey protein keep down their da? i know about seretonin and tryptophan but i have never heard that whey protein will regulate any brain chemicals. why wouldnt you jus tgive them vitamin c and turkey? lol


----------



## DynamicDogs

I take whey protein myself, as a vegetarian I don't get enough. But it's not appropriate for dogs. It's from dairy and may not digest well IMO. 

Dog's protein should be all animal sourced muscle meat (not soy or wheat gluten), and occasional eggs (very digestible). No reason to give whey protein, although I don't think it would be harmful in small to moderate amounts.

If you're interested in a high-protein diet, check out Orijen, EVO, Taste of the Wild, or look into a raw diet for dogs. They are all grain-free. If feeding high-pro kibble, add water to it at each feeding.


----------

